# Kirovskie



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I bought this months ago, and it's never worked properly...yesterday I got brave and dismantled and fixed the problem, ( a gritty bearing)

It's now working perfectly and I feel so smug









I've always liked the Kirovskies, but this is the only one I have in this condition, with a black dial, and very good thick gold.

I may now be brave enough to tackle my busted Buran...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry - don't seem to be able to attach pictures - I'll try again from home...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

You can't attach you have to link to them hosted somewhere....

...I've seen it on that 'other russian watch forum' - why not just link to them there?


----------

